# Heat vs Wizards (3/10/07 6:00 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heat vs Wizards (3/11/07 6:00 PM)*

*Sunday, March 11th, 2007 | 6:00 pm | Sun Sports/NBA TV*









*vs*










*Team Records*

Miami Heat (32-29)
Washington Wizards (34-27)


*Starting Lineups*







*Heat Bench:*
Alonzo Mourning
Dorell Wright
Gary Payton
Michael Doleac
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn 
Antoine Walker​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat vs Wizards (3/11/07 6:00 PM)*

Steve Francis hit a 3 at the end of the game to beat Washington 90-89.

So if we beat them we'll be only 1 game behind 1st place in the divison.

My mistake. I put the game date as 3/10 on the thread title and it's 3/11 :banghead: .


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-8 Heat 

Its been 9-8 for like 3 minutes. Both teams are ice cold.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Zo with the airball on the free throw.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

So Shaq starts out dominating. Gets in foul trouble. No big deal because now Zo's dominating. The Wizards have issues guarding bigmen, and we've got two of the best. 12-8 Heat.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Posey for 3. Heat up 15-8. We're playing smothering defense. Just wow.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Posey for 3 again! 18-8 Heat. Timeout Wizards!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami's on a 11-0 run. Once again, Dominant D.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man. I'm really starting to think that Riles did invent a time machine. Even GP is playing the kind of D he made his living with 7-8 years ago. GP-EJ-Posey-UD-Zo=Crazy good D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arenas went out pretty early. I wonder if Eddie Jordan is sending a message to him?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GP with back to back great drives.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

GP AND1. He's already got two floaters to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play by JWill!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great 1st quarter.

We built a 14 point lead with Shaq on the bench.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

The defense is unreal. They haven't let their opponents breathe in the last few games, and the best part is they are improving!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Arenas went out pretty early. I wonder if Eddie Jordan is sending a message to him?


I think so. Look at his FG% on the year. He's a chucker. When he's hot, he's unstoppable. But when he's off... Anyway great quarter for the Heat. 28-14 lead with the Wizards getting the ball to start the 2nd. Simply lockdown defense, and everyone's playing great D. Just gotta keep it up.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo's tired right now. He's been in there for like 12 minutes straight. That's why he got two goaltends in a row. Time for Shaq to return.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GP Again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

GP's hitting everything. That missed layup messed up our momentum. But GP's still on fire. He's got 10 already!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So we end up with a 13 point lead with Shaq on the bench. Cant ask for better than that.

Now Shaq's got to stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq's gotta take that shot. He put EJ in no man's land. I don't think this three guard lineup is going to work. JWill-GP-EJ-Toine-Shaq.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heywood picks up his 3rd. Shaq should have an easier time backing down Etan Thomas.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Shaq's gotta take that shot. He put EJ in no man's land. I don't think this three guard lineup is going to work. JWill-GP-EJ-Toine-Shaq.


It's not working. Put Posey and UD back Riles.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

EJ's got so much confidence with his shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq picks up his 3rd. Early foul trouble for Shaq.

We've been pretty good without him on the court today though.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with 3 fouls now :banghead: Zo's gonna see a lot of minutes tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great move by Zo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great drive by Jamison.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GP playing like its 1995!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

GP's going crazy. 14 points on 6-7 shooting, 1-1 from 3 and 1-1 from the line. I don't think anyone expected this. Riles should get the Nobel prize for his time machine


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Playing great D and taking care of the ball. Only two TOs so far. Gotta do a better job on the boards though. They've already got 7 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Posey is hitting everything as well.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Fiorentino said he had a toe on the line, but I'm almost positive that he didn't. Nevertheless, Heat up 46-35.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I just pressed rewind on the DVR and his toe was not on the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great drive by Posey.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by JWill!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey does anybody know if there is a way that I can stream the audio for this game over the internet?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All our 3's are dropping tonight.

16 pt lead


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Is it safe to say that we give up more buzzer beaters then anyone else?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crazy Shot by Arenas to end the half.

56-43 Heat

Great D throughout the half. We basically played without Shaq and still have a 13 point lead at the half.

JWill, Zo, EJ, GP and Posey played great. Both on offense and defense.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

myst said:


> Is it safe to say that we give up more buzzer beaters then anyone else?


Yes. We've had like 3 half court shots drop on us since New Year's. Riles has to teach them to guard those shots. Stupid play by Shimmy to end the game. That was a 5 point swing right there. We should be up by 18. But still, if you would've told me we'd be up by 13 with Shaq having only played 4 minutes, I'd definately take it.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

adam said:


> Hey does anybody know if there is a way that I can stream the audio for this game over the internet?


I think you can listen live here: http://www.newsradio610.com/main.html


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It's amazing how ne stupid play from Simmy can trigger a run by the Wizards. Now we can't hit anything and they can't miss. This is all on Shimmy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DAmn, Jamisn is not missing.

14-0 run


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How did that shot by Jamison go in, and how wasn't that an offensive foul on Arenas seeing as Posey got hammered?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright Sun sports, get Seikaly out of the booth. He's brought nothing but bad luck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with back to back baskets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Arenas hit that from way downtown. We never should have let him get that shot off at the end of the half. It's a nightmare when a chucker like him gets hot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The higher the degree of difficulty on shots for Arenas, the easier they are for him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

He's hot. It's a good thing for us that he can only do this once every 3-4 games. Bad luck it happened tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Washington is running at every opportunity.

Has Jamison missed this quarter?

30 points in the 3rd for the Wizards and theres still 3 minutes left.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

hmm.. this is where we miss wade.. he always brings full energy against the wizards


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

They're playin like division leaders we're not, there's a reason their on top of the division, as for Shaq himself tonight, hes been a non-factor, all of his baskets have been off an ally/rb/fts...Somone needs to step up, soon...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GET SEIKALY OFF THE DAMN BROADCAST! I could care less about his career.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

They're getting into the paint way to easily. Someone needs to commit a flagrant foul to send a message.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Can it be a jump ball if Arenas was OB?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Outscored 38-16 in the 3rd. Doesnt get much worse than that.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This all goes back to the end of the 2nd quarter. If Shimmy doesn't make that stupid pass, we're up by 18. Instead we're only up by 13 and Arenas gets hot. Man if we lose this game by 1 opint I'm going to be pissed because of that Posey 3 that was ruled a 2 when he didn't have a foot on the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start to the 4th. JWill for 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Toine is killing us.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damn what the hell happened? I stopped watching at half cuz it looked like we were coasting through and now we're down in the 4th???


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

WTF? Is every loose ball going to Thomas?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> damn what the hell happened? I stopped watching at half cuz it looked like we were coasting through and now we're down in the 4th???


Arenas got hot because of a stupid play to end the half by Shimmy. We manage to catch them on one of the occasional games in which they can't miss. Shaq's been in foul trouble all night, and they went to a zone defense in the 3rd that stalled our offense. Only down by 5 though. Put Shaq in for Zo, and Posey in for Shimmy and we should be able to pull this one out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We got to get back to playng the D we did in the 1st half.

We let Jamison and Arenas get easy baskets in the 3rd. 

And we got to pick up our defensive rebounding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice block by ZO. Heat down 3.

Theres the D!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great comeback! Heat up 1.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're right back in it, but get a damn rebound!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> We're right back in it, but get a damn rebound!


It's beginning to really hurt us like it has earlier this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

EJ--MR. 4th quarter!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Eddie for the tie. Zo won't let Shaq get in. Tony pointed out that Seikaly messed up their karma


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> It's beginning to really hurt us like it has earlier this season.


If this was the Mavs, I could accept the lack of rebounding. But this is the freaking Wizards! There's no excuse not to get the rebounds against them!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, a timeout. Zo was about to have a heart attack.

Now Shaq's got to step up and play like has has in the past 5 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Toine!

Great awareness by GP


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eddie Eddie Eddie!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Eddie was 0-4 from three going into the 4th and he just keeps firing. 2-3 in the quarter! Miami up, 94-92!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gary with the clutch 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GP for 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How did Stevenson hit the backboard from that angle?

Diesel for 2.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

GP is still clutch. No matter how old he is!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> How did Stevenson hit the backboard from that angle?
> 
> Diesel for 2.


Luck. GP and Eddie were playing ferocious D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Shaq and a great layup by EJ.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shimmy's shot worked! Terrible shot but we got the rebound!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Toine just got so DAMN lucky.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

GP could have iced it. You could have atleast made one GP.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I want to know why J-WIll didn't hold the ball and take the FT's. Walker, Payton and EJ should not have a chance at game winning ft's.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't get how GP is only shooting 65% from the FT line this season. Him, UD, and Shimmy have all been well below average. That hurts, but we just gotta play great D and don't foul!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

myst said:


> I want to know why J-WIll didn't hold the ball and take the FT's. Walker, Payton and EJ should not have a chance at game winning ft's.


I'd let EJ. Not GP or Toine.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

agghh, damn... gp's been great so far, but missed those 2 CRUCIAL FT's. We need to play some ridiculous defense during this last possession


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The way GP volleyballed (is that a word?) the first free throw had me laughing. The second one had me crying.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

GP just redeemed himself. Offensive foul on the Wizards!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, now J-WIll finally will be taking some FT's. Lets see if I was right.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'd let EJ. Not GP or Toine.


You don't remember EJ's first tenure with the Heat huh?



DAMN, I was half right. MAKE A FREE THROW!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Payton ftw!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We suck at free throw shooting.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Make some damn FTs! 10-25 on the night.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Are you ****ing kidding me? And people give Wade crap. This is the second time this has happened this season. First the Refs hand the Wizards the Golden State game. Now this one?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gilbert is the only player I've seen be allowed to take FTs to win a game. The same thing happened against Golden State the other day.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, you couldn't have scripted a more soap opera drama ending for a basketball game. Insane.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Arenas the pen(s does it again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Thats My Boy Haslem!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Udonis!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great call Riles!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

HASLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Thanks Gilbert! I'm really happy for UD now! You made his day!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a soap opera! Udonis only has one life to live! He sent the wizards to the general hospital! Riley with the bold and beautiful call!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD BABY!, did anyone see Gilbert go over to GP right before our last position and say "nice foul" laughing


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDonis!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

All 8 guys that played were in double figures today! Dorell played 7 seconds so he doesn't really count. Great game. And now we're only 1 game back in the division!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

That was huge man..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Atleast in the end they cant say that they lost b/c that offensive foul, since that gp foul was clearly bogus, then we had somthing you cant argue against, a UD buzzer beater...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 18 of 19 against the Wizards.

The Wizards only win against Miami was when both Wade and Shaq didnt play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone still watching Sun sports? Riles had a great assists on the final basket, doing a great decoy by ponting out to Ej while UD was left one on one.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Make that 18 of 19 against the Wizards.
> 
> The Wizards only win against Miami was when both Wade and Shaq didnt play.


yeah, and EJ didnt play..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Anyone still watching Sun sports? Riles had a great assists on the final basket, doing a great decoy.


no i had to watch on da wiz ch since i live in VA...wat happened, i tivo'd the last play gona watch it again later..:clap2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> no i had to watch on da wiz ch since i live in VA...wat happened, i tivo'd the last play gona watch it again later..:clap2:


As JWill was about to inbound the ball, Riley started pointing and screaming at EJ who was running to the top of the key and around a couple of screens. All attention was drawn to EJ, leaving UD one on one with Jamison.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good win guys. I'm pulling for the Heat except when they play my Cavs. 

I'm really impressed with how the team has responded without Wade. Keep it up.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Atleast in the end they cant say that they lost b/c that offensive foul, since that gp foul was clearly bogus, then we had somthing you cant argue against, a UD buzzer beater...


Actually, that's what they are saying lol. Riles seems to have a knack for picking out the go to guy. UD now. Posey earlier this year. Dwyane normally. And GP in the Finals.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Good win guys. I'm pulling for the Heat except when they play my Cavs.
> 
> I'm really impressed with how the team has responded without Wade. Keep it up.


I'm pulling for the Cavs. Nice win over the Pacers. I want to see the Heat play the Cavs in the second round, hopefully with a healthy Wade. That series will draw the highest ratings since MJ was playing.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

GP stepd up big, his defense has been great of late...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

NOTE** Orlando just lost, thought i'd jsut throw it in..


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

and THAT is what having a Hall of Fame coach does for you


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

If we make our FT's we wouldnt have had to gone through that, but im just glad we won...Good to see Wade cheering for his boy UD..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. I just looked at the boxscore. We only had 5 TOs!!!!! That's really low.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how many is that in a row at home? 11, 12?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

12


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

ey nichalous did you see the game, u get your cable set up yet?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wow. I just looked at the boxscore. We only had 5 TOs!!!!! That's really low.


JWill and GP had 13 assists and 0 turnovers


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wow...we're pretty fortunate to come out w/ a W w/ the way Shaq played, he did a little better later in teh game w/ some big assists..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> wow...we're pretty fortunate to come out w/ a W w/ the way Shaq played, he did a little better later in teh game w/ some big assists..


He was very efficient. He was just in constant foul trouble. Zo stepped up bigtime. 16 points, 7 rebounds, and 4 blocks.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> NOTE** Orlando just lost, thought i'd jsut throw it in..


Orlando is nothing, we should only note when seeds 1-5 lose because were moving on up!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This team is playing awesome ball. I wish GP would stop trying to throw games away. (two big missed FTs, and fouling Arenas from 3) that was a 5 point swing. Otherwise he had a real good game. After the foul I couldn't help but think about the crazy poor inbounds pass against Detroit.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heated said:


> This team is playing awesome ball. I wish GP would stop trying to throw games away. (two big missed FTs, and fouling Arenas from 3) that was a 5 point swing. Otherwise he had a real good game. After the foul I couldn't help but think about the crazy poor inbounds pass against Detroit.


GP does get overly agressive late in the games when hes guarding somone in last seconds, but that one wasnt a foul, that was GREAT D. And yes he should've made those fts. BUT overall i think hes played very well as of late, his defense has gone up, so has his scoring..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo was completely exhausted by playing so many minutes. I think he played 10 straight minutes twice in this game. Glad we got him the win for his efforts. He looked like he was gonna pass out. Can't play him that many minutes again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Heat 106, Wizards 104*
> 
> Observations from Sunday's 106-104 victory over the Wizards at AmericanAirlines Arena:
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/03/heat_106_wizard.html


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That Udonis play was sick. I'm so glad that I got to see it (thanks for that PM wade2shaq).

Have you guys noticed that Haslem rarely ever posts up (maybe once every 10 games) but every time he does he usually always scores? He has a perfect post up game and such a soft touch when he turns and shoots.


----------



## cowboys (Feb 9, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Zo was completely exhausted by playing so many minutes. I think he played 10 straight minutes twice in this game. Glad we got him the win for his efforts. He looked like he was gonna pass out. Can't play him that many minutes again.


You're like the 10th person I've seen mention this. He must have looked really awful. Zo needs to be careful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> That Udonis play was sick. I'm so glad that I got to see it (thanks for that PM wade2shaq).
> 
> Have you guys noticed that Haslem rarely ever posts up (maybe once every 10 games) but every time he does he usually always scores? He has a perfect post up game and such a soft touch when he turns and shoots.


No problem :cheers:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> GP does get overly agressive late in the games when hes guarding somone in last seconds, but that one wasnt a foul, that was GREAT D. And yes he should've made those fts. BUT overall i think hes played very well as of late, his defense has gone up, so has his scoring..


I agree that it wasn't much of a foul. Arenas got bailed out. I'm not trying to hate on GP he had a great game. He just gets over-zealous sometimes towards the end of games and makes little mistakes you can't afford sometimes - alot like Toine. Other than that they both have been contributing during this winstreak and i'm happy for both them guys.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sems like ive missed alot the past 5 games. ****!


----------

